# Gasari vs Muscletech Protein Powders



## BigBill (Mar 9, 2011)

_*Which one do you think is better, quality and price wise, or do you have another that you would recommend to be better? *_


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gaspari is hands down the best products I have used.  Muscletech is near the bottom.  They are overpriced and over hyped.  BSN has been good to me.  Nothing has come close to gaspari though.  I love the sizeon, superpump max, intrapro, and when the prohormones and prosteroids were legal they had the best of those too.  The methyl-D they had was the one of the best oral steroids I have taken.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2011)

Gaspari, but they are turning into another MuscleTech, so neither.


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Muscletech is pure garbage imo.  I fell into their trap when i was younger and it was a total waste of money.  Gaspri is pretty high on my list...go with them.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 9, 2011)

True I never thought about it that way.  You know I drove a long way to the arnold classic hoping I could get a good deal on supplements and I left with practically nothing.  I wanted to buy a 5lb tub of Gaspari intrapro because usually they have a good deal on stuff at the expo.  They told me they were out of that and the vitamin I wanted to buy anavite.  I was very disappointed.  I would love to know how people get jobs working for these companies.  Some of the people they employ know nothing about supplements or bodybuilding.  I would do anything to have a job in this industry because it is something I love and then you have people that have those jobs and don't even take an interest in them.


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 11, 2011)

Both products are good products.  But, as Prince said, the more commercial they go, the higher that will drive the price up.

I have taken both protein powders they offer and they are effective.  But, as time goes on, you get smarter and realize that there are lower cost alternatives out there that yield you the same results.  I have learned my lesson through wasting tons of money.

However, there are two products that ARE worth the money.  GAKIC by muscletech and SIZE-ON by Gaspari.  Though these are not protein powders, I have had great results from using these two products.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2011)

Muscletech is shit. Gaspari is not my favourite company but there products are very effective ive found bpi(1mr) to be amazing and a decent price aswell IMO


----------



## djm6464 (Mar 11, 2011)

agreed...gaspari trumps MT, but that really isnt hard to do anyway

i like animal among the biggies, they good stuff outweighs the bad, muscle pharm is very good considering they are mainstream, assault is excellent stuff

i find the smaller companies like aps, pes primordial, make better products though, they market on forums, and use the saved coin to actually put good stuff out there.....there are a few others iv missed for sure


----------



## ebn2002 (Mar 11, 2011)

For some reason I always end up with all Optimum Nutrition products.  I think the price is right and the quality is there.

I currently have and use every day:

ON 100% gold standard whey protein (banana cream)
ON Fish Oil (tastes like coconut, mmmm)
ON Mens multi vitamin
ON Serious Mass (not often but have some right now)
ON creatine 2500 caps
ON Glutamine 1000 caps

I have no experience with MuscleTech or Gaspari.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 11, 2011)

NO SHOTGUN and SHOGUN
and if you're just talking regular protein shakes for snacks through out the day- they taste like garbage but Ispure RTD is awesome.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 11, 2011)

You can find better quality than both a lot cheaper without too much hassle


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaspari Intravol is an awesome Isolate protein that mixes easily with water.  I drink 3-4 a day between meals


----------



## trup9 (Mar 12, 2011)

muscletech is garbage


----------



## bmlax222 (Mar 12, 2011)

Gaspari hands down


----------

